# What is this? Found in Garage



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

Was cleaning out some of my Mom stuff in the garage and found this... Do not have any idea what it is for. It was in a box that had an old cigarette rolling machine and a moris code sender. Any ideas?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

What happens when you push the handle down?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Chupacabra trap

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

VERY COOL! NO idea...

Jim


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

It is an odd shape, but I would say that it is a plug that fits into an opening, when the handle is pushed down it expands the soft rubber creating a seal. Just need to find something that has a similar opening.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Did she play the fiddle?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Chupacabra trap
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


You kidding me man? Obviously a snipe trap.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

What kind of work did she do? That looks like some kind of old locking industrial guide. Maybe one that's made to separate wires.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

I bet if you take it to the hardware store there on HWY 90 They can tell you,You might have to find a old timer though.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a "Littlefoot" track maker!.....


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*tool*

looks like a tool used to reset one of commercial sewing machines in a textile plant to me.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Wow*

Looks like inverted, cross referenced, discombobulator. Was used extensively during prohibition times.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

fishnhuntguy said:


> Looks like inverted, cross referenced, discombobulator. Was used extensively during prohibition times.


And a hydrostatic one at that, very rare.


----------



## Snoozer (Apr 14, 2014)

Left handed smoke shifter.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

designer toenail clipper! cuts 4 at a time.
Actually, looks like a cam type handle. What action happens when you compress the handle? ...watch out, it might clip you 
if all else fails...it's def a conversation piece! :thumbsup:


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Door stop


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It's a bacon stretcher. Come on.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Horse in around said:


> Was cleaning out some of my Mom stuff in the garage and found this... Do not have any idea what it is for. It was in a box that had an old cigarette rolling machine and a moris code sender. Any ideas?


Okay ... who wants this thing? I bid 35 cents.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Sold to AndyS for .35 cents.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It's a piano string cleaner/aligner used in the early 1920's.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

That's an old stringer for bad mitten or tennis rackets.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

It's obviously a "Henway". What's a "Henway", you ask?

Oh, 2-3 pounds. :whistling:


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

http://m.dhgate.com/product/badminton-racket-stringing-machine-tennis/169261917.html#


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

*winner*

We have a winner :thumbup:


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

Fits in with all of the other old things in the box! Knew you guys would finger it out. Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Are you sure isn't a cat toenail clipper? Clip 'em all at once?*

Strange gizmo, that is for sure.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Duh! It is a 1930's multismoker. For those who aren't satisfied smoking just one at a time. Didn't you say it was in the cig pile?


----------

